# Corn Snake/Bearded Dragon Vivarium Sizes



## JSRoberts (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi all, so this question is a little complicated, but I trust you guys will be able to help me out!

I'm 16 years old and currently attending High School, in which I am doing DT and for the practical exam, am making a vivarium. It will be 3ft X 1ft x 1ft.
I current have an Anery Corn Snake in a 4ft X 1.5ft X 1.5ft vivarium, and he is roughly 4ft 6" - 5ft. I love snakes, but would like to have something else as my second reptile, a bearded dragon as you may have guessed from the title. With my best interest in both the bearded dragon and the snake, would it be best to have the snake in the 3ft and the bearded dragon in the 4ft vivarium? I know bearded dragons need quite a lot of room, despite their size, but I also don't want the 3ft vivarium to be too small for the snake. On the other hand, a bearded dragon is easier to get out and allow to have a run around the bed room for a while, whereas with the snake its not so easy, in which case, the 3ft for the bearded dragon would make more sense. I have future plans (preferably before summer) to convert an unused wardrobe into a 2 story vivarium (have it on its side, roughly 2X 6ft X 3ft X 2ft) and would love to either have more bearded dragons in their, snake/s or a tegu or some species of large lizard. 

To conclude, which do you think would be better, the snake in the 3ft vivarium and beardy in 4ft, or snake in 4ft and beardy in 3ft but bare in mind I would let him out a lot for more of a run around.

Thanks in advance to any comments made,

All the best
James Roberts


----------



## ArronM (Jan 14, 2017)

JSRoberts said:


> Hi all, so this question is a little complicated, but I trust you guys will be able to help me out!
> 
> I'm 16 years old and currently attending High School, in which I am doing DT and for the practical exam, am making a vivarium. It will be 3ft X 1ft x 1ft.
> I current have an Anery Corn Snake in a 4ft X 1.5ft X 1.5ft vivarium, and he is roughly 4ft 6" - 5ft. I love snakes, but would like to have something else as my second reptile, a bearded dragon as you may have guessed from the title. With my best interest in both the bearded dragon and the snake, would it be best to have the snake in the 3ft and the bearded dragon in the 4ft vivarium? I know bearded dragons need quite a lot of room, despite their size, but I also don't want the 3ft vivarium to be too small for the snake. On the other hand, a bearded dragon is easier to get out and allow to have a run around the bed room for a while, whereas with the snake its not so easy, in which case, the 3ft for the bearded dragon would make more sense. I have future plans (preferably before summer) to convert an unused wardrobe into a 2 story vivarium (have it on its side, roughly 2X 6ft X 3ft X 2ft) and would love to either have more bearded dragons in their, snake/s or a tegu or some species of large lizard.
> ...


From what you're saying, I would defiantly put the Corn in the 3ft viv, I used to keep all mine in that size, for the bearded dragon I would use the 4ft I'm no expert in bearded dragons mind. 

But I would make th 3ft viv slightly wider if you can do that.


----------

